# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  mysql and MDX

## widaborz

how is possibile to connect the reporting services with a MDX query that work with mySql database??

----------


## Island1

You might attempt via OPENROWSET, as we can do with T-SQL. Here's the basic concept in T-SQL:

http://blog.stevienova.com/2007/12/2...ariable-scope/

Also, search on OPENROWSET elsewhere for more examples ...

Good Luck.

Bill

----------


## Island1

I was just talking to an associate that told me he's taking this approach, and that it appears to be doing what he wants ...

Let us know if we can assist further ...

Bill

----------

